
Thinking Through the Cold Shower Fad - calebo
https://medium.com/stoicism-philosophy-as-a-way-of-life/when-to-skip-the-cold-shower-924e9706934a
======
bitL
1) go for a run/do HIIT right after you wake up

2) take a 2-5 minute cold shower

Congratulations, the worst part of your day is now over!

